# Winalot



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A real story by a Man who was standing in a queue in Tesco's.........

I have 2 dogs & I was buying a large bag of Winalot in Tesco and was standing in the queue at the till.

A woman behind me asked if I had a dog.

On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Winalot Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and the way that it works is to load your trouser pockets with Winalot nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.

I have to mention here that practically everyone in the queue was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.

Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no, it was because I'd been sitting in the road licking my balls and a car hit me.

I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.

Stupid cow..........why else would I buy dog food??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Wish I,d bin in the queue!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

hillarious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Another good one! :lol:


----------

